

Looking for startups that combine WikiLeaks & YouPorn -or- moot gets a VC wallet - moot
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/08/moot-lerer-ventures/

======
DevX101
You say "I think I’d be drawn to a founder whose story somewhat parallels my
own—working on cool stuff from a young age and more motivated by an interest
in solving hard problems than the prospect of striking it rich"

What do your VC partners have to say about this? As far as I know financial
returns are top priority for VC funds. There are a lot of cool hard projects
that have limited financial return.

~~~
moot
I don't think the exit should be anybody's primary motivation for building a
company, and think most [good] VCs would agree.

> There are a lot of cool hard projects that have limited financial return.

You're right though -- it's a balancing act.

